

Live tour of Anybots through a robot's eyes, today 4-5pm (PST) - tlrobinson
http://anybots.com/livedemo/

======
pg
One will also be able to see more chairs than have ever been crammed into YC's
nave before. Huge numbers of people are coming to AngelConf tomorrow. That's
one encouraging data point about the economy.

~~~
rms
Live broadcast here tomorrow? <http://www.justin.tv/angelconf>

------
gcheong
I was surprised to learn the programming was a combo of C++ and Python. For
some reason I had the image that Trevor Blackwell was a hardcore LISP guy.

~~~
pg
You're probably thinking of someone else.

~~~
gcheong
More like guilt by association.

------
aston
Just curious, what's the status on the QA? Is it in shippable form? Has anyone
bought one?

------
Tichy
Can anybody see this on Linux in Europe? I wonder if justin.tv is blocked in
Europe or if the player somehow doesn't play nice with Flash on Linux.

~~~
mcxx
I can see so it's probably a problem on your side.

------
tocomment
That was really amazing. How do you get the expertise to design something like
this? Or do you contract out most of the design?

~~~
tocomment
bounce .. I really want to know how to learn how to make something like this,
anyone?

